
Show HN: Can you quit Facebook? One-day project to learn vuejs - hieu
http://www.canyouquitfacebook.com/
======
alancobb
Cool, I have been trying to quit Facebook many times in the past but the bad
habit always found its way back after a while. I might give it one more shot
now.

Feature request: add comment so that people having the same goal can discuss
on daily basic how to cope with the Facebook itch.

